# Our first loss, have major questions, premature birth



## sunnyside (Feb 26, 2012)

One of our Finns (this is her first breeding) lost her babies today.  She was not due until after March 27.  The other girls are still pregnant and no one has had any issues thus far.  My question is why did she go early??? Out of the three lambs she had, two were developed but really small, and one was not really developed at all.  Why would this be?

So heartbreaking as we were so excited for our first breeding season where everyone was bred here on our farm!  I have her isolated in a pen by herself (she still hasn't passed the placenta).  At least I do not think she has, she had stringy "stuff" still coming out of her.  Should I be doing anything else for her?  She is eating well, drinking well, and munching on hay.  

Have read way too much this afternoon on the internet about aborting!  I think I am actually more confused now so thought I would ask you guys who have been so helpful in the past!!!

We are just so sad!!! We were so looking forward to this breeding season!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

Your ewe aborted her lambs. I would start an antibiotic on your other ewes in case it's contagious.

Here's an article about sheep abortions: http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/abortion.html


----------



## sunnyside (Feb 26, 2012)

Start an antibiotic on the others and not her?  Or on all of them?  I did so much reading today and seems like some feel the antibiotics are not a great idea unless you are certain it was bacterial (basically to avoid antibiotic overuse) and others say definitely give it.  So confusing!  Thanks for the advice!  I do appreciate it!!


----------



## sunnyside (Feb 26, 2012)

Forgot to ask one additional thing...Our two Nubians were sharing the same pasture last week while we repaired and added additional fencing.  They are both pregnant as well.  Should they be given something as well?  

Out vet will not do sheep or goats even though they have been coming to our farm for the horses for the last ten years.  Very frustrating!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 27, 2012)

If you treat with antibiotics, treat all ewes.   Do you have a lab near you so you can get the fetuses posted?  If you could bring the placenta too that would help.  If you want to know what you're dealing with, you have to get a necropsy or else you'll just be guessing the reasons.  It could be something treatable, it could be just a fluke.  Hard to say without a necropsy.   

And I'm sorry she aborted.  That really stinks!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 27, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 28, 2012)

If one of the lambs was not well developed, it's possible that it had died in utero, and was causing a toxic problem for the ewe, and the resulting toxins may have killed the other lambs.  This would explain the abortion.  Sometimes there is some genetic problem that causes things like this to happen.  I would not be worried about anything being contagious at this point.  FYI:  I had a cow abort a set of twins last week.  Things like this happen much more frequently with multiple births.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 1, 2012)

> I would not be worried about anything being contagious at this point.


Yes the internet can be SO full of great knowledge but it can also be scary! We have had a couple sheep abort this year & were concerned at first but all the other ewes lambed out fine so really not too worried about it now. Stuff like this happens on a farm just like it does to humans. It's tough but it's life at times 

Liz


----------

